# Steroid Classification



## British Bulldog (Apr 17, 2002)

Does anyone know the criteria for classifying anablic steroids.
I think they are classified into 3 groups....
group I
group II and..
group III


----------



## gopro (Apr 19, 2002)

Not sure what you mean by this...


----------



## Arnold (Apr 21, 2002)

I know that they are a Class III drug, but not sure what you mean by "groups"?


----------



## ZECH (Apr 21, 2002)

Most drugs are classified into schedules.......Schedule 1 contains substances that have a high potential for abuse(opiates, opium and hallucinogens). Schedule 2 contains substances with a high potential for abuse which may lead to severe physical and/or psychological dependence. (cocaine,dilaudid, morphine,demerol). Schedule 3 same as 1 and 2 with less potential for abuse and low to moderate physical dependence.(Codeine,Pharmasudical and ALL ANABOLIC STERIODS AS OF OCTOBER 1 1988.
Schedule iv....low potential for abuse and limited dependence.(Valium,librium, Darvon,Luminal)
Schedule v....Same as 4 and may be sold by a pharmacists without a prescription. (Robitussin ac)
Schedule 6....have no current medical use and low abuse and potential.(Marijuana, hashish) 
Schedule six is least serious in terms of crime with one being the highest. Punishment for possesing steriods of more than 100 units is a class 1 felony max five years in prison. Less than 100 units is a misdemeanor two years in prison.
Note: This is NC law but I don't think it varies much state to state!


----------



## British Bulldog (Apr 22, 2002)

This is a description of Trenbolone, which prompted me to ask the question in the first place

"Trenbolone is a steroid having the advantages of undergoing no adverse metabolism, not being affected by aromatase or 5alpha-reductase; of being very potent Class I steroid binding well to the androgen receptor; and having a short half life, probably no more than a day or two though I don't believe this has been measured. Fifty milligrams per day is a good dosing for someone on his first cycle or someone who is as yet less than, say, 20 pounds over his natural limit; while 100 mg/day may be preferred by the more advanced user who has already gained more than this. These doses are assuming that trenbolone is the only Class I steroid being use. There really is no need to stack another -- testosterone being the only sensible exception -- but if another is stacked then the amount of trenbolone may be reduced accordingly. 

There is no evidence in the literature, nor I think practical evidence, that trenbolone acetate has a "special role" in burning fat. Rather, it is an extraordinarily potent AAS, being about three times as effective per milligram as testosterone esters. This seems to apply only to Class I activity, however. To obtain good anabolism from non-AR-mediated mechanisms, a Class II steroid such as Dianabol or Anadrol should be stacked."

It describes classes of steroids, this is what i was getting at. Does anybody know what it is all about. Thanks to dg806 for the info but i think you misunderstood me.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 22, 2002)

Sorry BB......i did misunderstand I guess! Never heard of classes though. It must be related to strength or potency of a steriod, subdivided category.


----------



## British Bulldog (Apr 23, 2002)

thats alright, it doesnt really matter much, i was just curious


----------



## British Bulldog (Apr 23, 2002)

I have found out that there are only 2 classes of AS:

Class I steroids give thier anabolic effects by binding to the androgen receptor.
Class II steroids provide anabolism through non-androgen receptor-mediated methods.

Therefore class I and class II steroids should be stacked together to provide an optimum overall effect.
i do not know yet which steroids are class I and which are class II, but i think the high androgens like anadrol and dianabol are class II, and the lower androgens like deca and winstrol are class I.


----------



## gopro (Apr 24, 2002)

I just got back to this thread...now I know what you are after here...yes, your description is correct. I can probably get a list for you as to where each drug falls...


----------



## British Bulldog (Apr 25, 2002)

If you could that would be great. It would be helpfull when planning future courses.


----------



## cornfed (May 8, 2002)

Some common ones...   (top of the head, so pardon my spelling)

I:
-Deca (nandrolone decanoate)#
-EQ (boldenone undecyclenate sp?)++ 
-Winny (stanozol) +
-Primo (errr... primabolan  )
-Halo/stenox (fluoxymesterone)+
-Var (Anavar  )
-Fina (trenbolone acetate)#

II:
-Test (various esters of testosterone)*
-Dbol (crap...crap...crap... can't remember)+++
-Drol (same description as Dbol)+++

*lets see... Suspension [$$$], Methyl [+++], Enanthate [++], Propionate [++], Cypionate [++], (crap I'm tired)...etc...

"#"- converts to progesterone in small amounts unless taken @ high doses (>4-500mg/wk Deca, >150mg/day Fina) or if deca and fina are combined
"+"- aromatises to estrogen, but in unnoticeable ammounts
"++"- aromatizes to E, but don't pull out yer sports bra just yet
"+++"- take an anti-E if you know from experience that it'll cause you a problem.
"$$$"- pull out the $$$ for your gynoplasty or get some dang Anti-E 

Hope this helps some, I'm bored and tired, so correct any mistakes.    I need to do some cardio... It's 1:15am ... in a 'lil while LOL


----------



## British Bulldog (May 10, 2002)

Nice one - cheers cornfed.


----------

